# Conflict of interest? Working for two ambulance companies



## WDA (Mar 21, 2010)

(My first post, please be gentle.)

Hello EMTs,

I graduated from EMT school in February and finally got a job this week working for an ambulance company here in dusty ol' Los Angeles county. I am interested in working more hours than they are giving me so I've left open another application process with another company.

My question is, Is it ever a conflict of interest to work for two ambulance companies? If it is, when is it a conflict of interest?

Thanks!

WDA


----------



## trevor1189 (Mar 21, 2010)

Most people I know who are paid as an EMT, work at multiple locations so they can work over 40 hours per week. Let's face it EMS isn't really the best paying job.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 21, 2010)

You may want to look through your current employer's handbook and see what their rules are on working multiple jobs or "moonlighting". Many places have a policy about it.


----------



## firetender (Mar 22, 2010)

Practically, all you have to be concerned with is your ability to perform at the best of your abilities for -- NOT your employer, but your PATIENTS.

So in this case it becomes a matter of scheduling. Where you'll get reamed is if you work for Company "A" on Tuesday and run, run, run, and then are dragging on Wednesday for Company "B". Were you to be working both days for Company "B", you wouldn't draw as much attention to yourself.


----------



## MS Medic (Mar 22, 2010)

Some poorly run services who are worried about loosing employees or service area at contract time will put up rules about working at multiple services to discourage it, but that is the only examples I've ever seen of it.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Mar 22, 2010)

It depends... are the two services private companies who are "at war" with each other?  If so, one might fire you for working for the other, but that's about it.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah...my company isn't hurting for income but we have a moonlighting policy to prevent us from working for the competition.


----------



## reaper (Mar 22, 2010)

That is why I work in states that make that illegal. I work for who I want, when I want.


----------



## NWParamedic (Mar 22, 2010)

WDA said:


> (My first post, please be gentle.)
> 
> Hello EMTs,
> 
> ...


Generally there are no prohibitions for working any where else. Unless when you signed onto ambulance company A and they have a direct competitor clause in your work rules that specifically prohibits you from working elsewhere. These clauses are legal and generally only apply to direct competition. Which means ambulance company B would have to be directly competing in the same geographical EMS system as Company A. This means the two companys have access to the same patients.


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 22, 2010)

firetender said:


> Practically, all you have to be concerned with is your ability to perform at the best of your abilities for -- NOT your employer, but your PATIENTS.
> 
> So in this case it becomes a matter of scheduling. Where you'll get reamed is if you work for Company "A" on Tuesday and run, run, run, and then are dragging on Wednesday for Company "B". Were you to be working both days for Company "B", you wouldn't draw as much attention to yourself.


This is where some companies draw the line about holding multiple jobs.  I've heard of more places that limit the amount that you can work outside of for them based on concerns about your performance while with them than I have of places that are worried about people working for "the competition."  But the...there isn't the glut of non-emergency horizontal and vertical taxi services around here like there are in other (cali for instance) places.


----------



## Hal9000 (Mar 22, 2010)

Sometimes companies want one to get approval before working for other EMS organizations.  One I worked for specified that we were not allowed to work for company X, as company X needed extra part time employees when bidding for lucrative standbys. However, I worked for another company at the same time and they didn't give a hoot, as long as I wasn't costing them contracts.


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 23, 2010)

Depends on the company.  in NJ, MONOC has a rule against working for any company that it deems to be "competition."  I have been told that people who work there have been "let go" for being found working for the competition.  Personally, I think the reason for this is that if FT employees work for other companies, that pay better, have better working conditions, and better chances for  a career people will leave MONOC for other services (which usually happens anyway).  However, there is a loophole that says paramedics who work for competing agencies can work for MONOC, because monoc is so short of medics.

My current employer mandates that I tell them if I have a part time job.  MANDATES IT.  I don't think they really care if I moonlight somewhere else, but they want to make sure there are no conflicts of interest, and they aren't violating any laws (being a state agency and such).  With one per diem job that I work maybe once a month, most of my jobs for the past 4 years have been in different COUNTIES.  Def no conflict, and it gives you a better point of view on how things could be done, some times better, and sometimes worse.  If you work for a big company, call it "getting out of the xyz company sphere of influence" for any history buff out there. 

Sometimes it can give you insight, and make you happy you have it so well when it 

but check your company's policies.  also keep in mind, a good company won't be insecure about you working elsewhere, unless it affects them negatively in some way.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 23, 2010)

No, the phrase "potential conflict of interest" is exemplified when you work for an ambulance service and a funeral home (as I did, or rather a volunteer fire/rescue department and a funeral home to be more precise).  Of course, I also know a physician who owns a funeral home so YMMV.


----------



## MusicMedic (Mar 23, 2010)

The company i work for has a specific Clause in their Rules that its a conflict of intrest to work for any other company that operates in the same counties as the company i work for does (Orange and LA Counties) but they are ok with working in counties we dont operate in.

i think it really depends on the company


----------



## MusicMedic (Mar 23, 2010)

The company i work for has a specific Clause in their Rules that its a conflict of intrest to work for any other company that operates in the same counties as the company i work for does (Orange and LA Counties) but they are ok with working in counties we dont operate in.

i think it really depends on the company


----------



## Tincanfireman (Mar 23, 2010)

Most of my 911 partners work for a private service since there isn't a lot of conflict between public and private services *in my area*.  However, it generally considered a no-no to work for a second private service in the same service area.  If you're going to try it, you'll most likely have to do a bit of driving.  Good Luck!


----------



## ert_medic (Mar 24, 2010)

I started 2 ambulance companies in L.A. County as their ops. mgr.  To tell you the truth, L.A. County private ambulances are the most crooked county to work for.  Go check out the majority of the new ambulance company owners and tell me what ethnic affiliation they all have in common.  Also, it's not a conflict of interest except in L.A. County.  Most of the providers here are b.s.  All the experience you will get in L.A. County is basically a glorified cab driver unless you work for a real company like Schaefer, AMR, CARE, or McCormick (sorry if i missed any other legit companies running legit calls.   The ethnics I'm talking about are the ones that are basically trying to level you up with their marketors but not pay you the rate.  Do yourself a favor and try a different company or go to a different county.  That's why I left the scene.  I made a monster out of them the legit way and then they reverted back to their old ways and habits.  All those guys do is convert their wheelchair van patients and coerce new emt's that don't know much to make the patient sound like they need a ambulance transport when all they really need is a wheelchair van transport. The reimbursement rates are like night and day.  Take it from someone who knows.  I just never got into that mindset because we in the military have something we value, it's called-- integrity.


----------

